# bridge0+tap devices weird state after suspend/resume



## Petr Fischer (Nov 1, 2016)

Hello!

I created bridge0 (172.16.0.1) device with few tapX network devices (172.16.0.2-X) (bridged together by bridge0) for bhyve vms.
Then I created NAT (pf.conf), that solves networking via wlan0 (wifi card). Why? Because simple bridging doesn't work with wlan0/wifi interfaces (NAT works).

Everything is OK.

When I suspend/resume laptop (suspend to RAM), my bridge0 device is in the weird state after resume, I can't ping from bhyve vms anymore.

What helps/ugly workaround? Stopping all bhyve vms, removing bridge0 (ifconfig bridge0 destroy), create bridge0 again and start all vms again.

Any ideas?


----------



## Petr Fischer (Nov 1, 2016)

Also, next detail about weird state of bridge0:

A have also dnsmasq service runnig for DHCP (for bhyve vms). After laptop resume from suspend to RAM, when I try to restart dnsmasq, this error occurs:


```
dnsmasq: unknown interface bridge0
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/dnsmasq: WARNING: failed to start dnsmasq
```

BUT! - bridge0 device is definitely there - bridge0 exists in ifconfig list.

So, maybe, there is really something weird with bridge0 after laptop resume from suspend.


----------

